# Gute Games im Portageverzeichnis ??

## Gentoomafia

Hi !

Wollte nur fragen welche Games im Portageverzeichnis was taugen...

unreal t. 2003 habe ich schon oben und so ein poolbillard..

was ist denn noch brauchbar bei der vielen Auswahl ?

thx

----------

## Bullitt

frozen bubble

aber vorsicht, Suchtgefahr ! !

 :Very Happy: 

Bullitt

----------

## zypher

Versuch mal gltron oder, wenn das zu schnell ist, armagetron.

Zur Suchtgefahr: unser Büro verbringt die Mittagspause damit, man muss sich nur die Geräuschkullisse vorstellen...  :Wink: 

----------

## Headhunter123

-kobodl (!!!!!)

-xgalaga (!!!)

-crack-attack (!!!)

 :Smile: 

----------

## naggeldak

 *Bullitt wrote:*   

> frozen bubble
> 
> aber vorsicht, Suchtgefahr ! !
> 
> Bullitt

 

wow, das spiel ist ja der hammer  :Smile: )

ich empfehle noch lbreakout2

----------

## nikai

chromium!

----------

## floe-de

Man sollte ja auch die lustiges Standard-Games nicht verschweigen:

- Tuxracer

- FlightGear

- FreeCiv

- XQF (falls jemand übers Internet-Spielt)

----------

## dalu

hmm zangband

naja bin roguelike fan, aber stellt euch mal vor jemand würde die spiele multiplayermäßig aufpolieren

pwnage  :Wink: 

----------

## skipjack

 :Embarassed:  hört sich alle cool an ehm, bin gentoo n00b *fg* [kein linux n00b*fg*] und wollte fragen wie ich an die games ran kommen gibts da ne extra homepage oder emerge befehl ?

----------

## meyerm

 *skipjack wrote:*   

>  hört sich alle cool an ehm, bin gentoo n00b *fg* [kein linux n00b*fg*] und wollte fragen wie ich an die games ran kommen gibts da ne extra homepage oder emerge befehl ?

 

Wie waer's z.B. mit

 *meine Konsole wrote:*   

> yavin root # emerge -s frozen
> 
> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : frozen ]
> ...

 

 :Smile:  Auf der Homepage von gentoo gibt es Links zu sehr guten Dokus, die meisten auch auf der Gentoo-Seite liegend. Unter Gentoo.de findest Du auch viele deutsche Dokus.

CU

Marcel

----------

## Malawi

Hallo,

wenn ich versuche frozen-bubble zu starten kommt nur:

ich@malawi ich $ /usr/bin/frozen-bubble

        [[ Frozen-Bubble-1.0.0 ]]

http://www.frozen-bubble.org/

  Copyright (c) 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003 Guillaume Cottenceau.

  Artwork: Alexis Younes <73lab at free.fr>

           Amaury Amblard-Ladurantie <amaury at linuxfr.org>

  Soundtrack: Matthias Le Bidan <matthias.le_bidan at caramail.com>

  Design & Programming: Guillaume Cottenceau <guillaume.cottenceau at free.fr>

  Level Editor: Kim and David Joham <[k|d]joham at yahoo.com>

  Sponsored by MandrakeSoft <http://www.mandrakesoft.com/>

  This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

  it under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 2, as

  published by the Free Software Foundation.

[SDL Init] Speicherzugriffsfehler

im forum habe ich gefunden das ich im ebuild von sdl-perl ein ./configure -GL einfügen soll. aber wo im ebuild muss ich das einfügen? ich habe absolut keine ahnung von den ebuilds.

mfG Malawi

----------

## skipjack

gentoo rocks   :Laughing:  hrhr ;

danke hab das ganze system hier  nun so en teil kapiert  :Smile: 

gentoo rocks hab ich das schon gesagt ?

----------

## skipjack

 :Razz:  lol fett habt iuhr schon : cowsay 

"emerge cowsay"

gibst auch verschienden aussehen aber ultra lustig spielspass zu 2, 1h betsimmt hhe  :Smile: 

----------

## skipjack

 :Razz:  lol fett habt iuhr schon : cowsay 

"emerge cowsay"

```

 < lol >

  -----

       \   ^__^

         \  (oo)\_______

            (__)\       )\/\

                ||----w |

                ||     ||

```

gibst auch verschienden aussehen aber ultra lustig spielspass zu 2, 1h betsimmt hhe  :Smile: 

ab cooolsten is die cowsay -f bong because I got High *fg*

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Bevor du frozen Bubble mit ner NV Karte ausführst musst du ein opengl-update xfree machen. Blöd, geht aber net anders

@cowsay :

```

jojo@jojo ~ $ cowsay -f tux "$(fortune)"

 

----------

## wuschel

Durch ein anderes Forum bin ich auf enigma gestoßen.

@ehemalige AtariST-User: Das ist ein Clone von Dongleware's Oxyd.

@Rest der Welt: du rollst mit der Maus eine Kugel durch die Landschaft und must zwei passende Farbsteine berühren, eigentlich ganz einfach - wenn dem nicht Löcher im Boden, Laserstrahlen, verschlossene Türen, Killersteine, künstliche Schwerkraft, und vieles vieles mehr im Wege stehen würden.  :Wink: 

Absolutes Suchtspiel!

Kleiner Haken beim emerge (zumindest bei mir):

Vom fehlerfrei durchgelaufenen emerge wurde das Game in /usr/games/enigma installiert, wo ich nur als root rankam. Zudem hing in diesem Spiel der Mauszeiger oben links in der Ecke. Daher war das nicht spielbar.

Daher wieder unmerged und das Archiv mit dem handelsüblichen Dreisatz in mein $HOME geinst. Und da läuft es absolut prächtig!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Quote:*   

> wurde das Game in /usr/games/enigma installiert, wo ich nur als root rankam

 

oder aber du trägst den User einfach in die Group Games ein !  :Wink: 

J.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich habe da eine kleine Frage.

Wieso fehlen denn im Portage-Tree auch wirklich "gute" LinuxGames??

Es ist schon alles schön und gut, dass der Großteil Puzzle Games und Clones (FreeCiv) sind, aber ich hatte früher mal SuSE und da gab es, wie ich finde, 2 viel bessere Spiele.

Das erste wäre Parsec. Das Spiel ist so gut wie auf jeder Werbung von SuSE erwähnt. Es ist ein 3D Space Combat Spiel, dass seit Januar komplett OpenSource ist.

Das zweite Spiel ist Racer. Das Spiel war lange Zeit mein Lieblings-Rennspiel. Okay, das ist noch im Beta Status. Das sagt aber noch lange nichts. Im Fall von Racer ist damit gemeint, dass noch ein paar Spielmodi, z.B: Karrieremodus, fehlen. Ansonsten ist das Spiel auch jetzt schon sehr gut spielbar.

Wieso gibt es für diese beiden Spiele keine ebuilds?

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie man so ein ebuild macht, sonst wäre das schon längst passiert, ...

Kann das nicht mal wer machen? *bitte*

Niko

----------

## wuschel

@Mr.Big: Hast Recht, hätte ich machen können...

... aber 1. lief das Ding ja sowieso nicht (Mausfehler) und 2. widerspricht das /usr/games dem (mir bekannten) FHS.

Ich will ja nicht, dass mein System später so chaotisch aussieht wie Windows.  :Wink: 

Da weiß man auch nie wohin alles installiert wurde. 

Nach FHS gehören Spiele nach /usr/local/games und/oder evtl. noch nach /var/games.

wuschel

----------

## wuschel

@Niko: Wenn die Spiele wirklich so gut sind, dass mehr als eine Handvoll Leute damit spielen, dann ist es IMHO auch nur noch 'ne Frage der Zeit bis einer ein vernünftiges ebuild dafür schreibt.

Ich habe leider auch (noch) keine Ahnung davon. 

wuschel

PS: Beide Spiele haben offensichtlich gut besuchte Foren. Da wird doch wohl auch ein Gentoo-User bei sein. Frage da doch mal nach, ob vielleicht schon einer eins geschrieben hat.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Quote:*   

> @Mr.Big: Hast Recht, hätte ich machen können...
> 
> ... aber 1. lief das Ding ja sowieso nicht (Mausfehler) und 2. widerspricht das /usr/games dem (mir bekannten) FHS.
> 
> .......

 

Den Mausfehler kann ich hier nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir läuft es ohne Probs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach FHS gehören Spiele nach /usr/local/games und/oder evtl. noch nach /var/games. 

 

Hast Du Recht.

Aber die neueren Ebuilds für Games (crack-attack,enigma,etc.) packen die Binaeries nach usr/games/bin.

Ob das jetzt neuer "Gentoo-Standard" ist oder nur ein Versehen der EbuildBastler, keine Ahnung !?

Gruß

J.[/quote]

----------

## Mr.Big

@Niko_K

 *Quote:*   

> Das zweite Spiel ist Racer. Das Spiel war lange Zeit mein Lieblings-Rennspiel. Okay, das ist noch im Beta Status. Das sagt aber noch lange nichts. Im Fall von Racer ist damit gemeint, dass noch ein paar Spielmodi, z.B: Karrieremodus, fehlen. Ansonsten ist das Spiel auch jetzt schon sehr gut spielbar.
> 
> 

 

was sagt denn "emerge racer-bin -s" beir Dir .

Bei mir gibt es ein Racer-Ebuild - und funktioniert sogar   :Laughing: 

J.

----------

## wuschel

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> Ob das jetzt neuer "Gentoo-Standard" ist oder nur ein Versehen der EbuildBastler, keine Ahnung !?

 

Hmm, ich glaube wir sind nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden: guckst du hier!

Da scheint's wohl vielfache Möglichkeiten zu geben -> hoffentlich endet das nicht in ein paar Jahren in einem solchen Chaos ala Windoof.

Damit nehme ich alles vorhin gesagte zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich werde meinem User jetzt erst einmal zusätzlich die Games-Gruppe verpassen.

Dann versuche ich nochmal ein emerge.

wuschel

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

danke für den Tipp.

Hat sich wohl doch einiges geändert, in den letzten paar Wochen, ...

Juhu, Racer funzt, ....

Niko

----------

## Nash

Huhu,

wollte auch mal das Racer ausprobieren. Allerdings läuft das bei mir ned....

```
marcus@linux marcus $ racer

./bin/racer: error while loading shared libraries: libfmod-3.61.so: cann        shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Jemand ne Idee an was es liegen tut ?

----------

## Mr.Big

@Nash

als Root:

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libfmod-3.62.so /usr/lib/libfmod-3.61.so
```

Viel Spass.  :Laughing: 

J.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe noch ein kleines Problem mit dem Ebuild von Racer bemerkt (und gelöst).

Man kann ja für Racer mehrere Strecken und Autos installieren, nur leider kann man die bei diesem ebuild nicht im Hauptmenü wechseln. Man kann zwar die installierten Autos und Strecken auswählen, aber Racer startet trotzdem immer auf der Standartstrecke mit dem -auto.

Man kann das Problem lösen in dem man dem User schreibrechte auf /opt/racer/ gibt (besonders racer.ini)

Niko

----------

## Nash

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> @Nash
> 
> als Root:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah ok THX jetzt läuft es =)

----------

## jay

Frozen Bubble mal mit "artsdsp frozen-bubble" starten, dann sollte es tun.

----------

